# UN Hits Duterte



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

High Commissioner Zeid Ra’ad Al Hussein, at the 33rd session of the Human Rights Council on Tuesday, spoke out against Duterte’s earlier comments about the UN and human rights violations allegedly...  Read More

(source: INQ News)


​


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Should be taken with about as much importance as a grain of salt. A group of Muslim countries comprise this commission and they have also criticized the US for Human Rights there. Now compared to what goes on in their countries under Sharia Laws, this is laughable.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Should be taken with about as much importance as a grain of salt. A group of Muslim countries comprise this commission and they have also criticized the US for Human Rights there. Now compared to what goes on in their countries under Sharia Laws, this is laughable.
> 
> Fred


We may not like what they do but at least it is under their law.


----------



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess the Nuremberg Trials were a waste of time. There is a higher law.


----------

